

IWARP - Been There, Tried It and Walked (Actually Run...) Away - benhpcsmith
http://hpc-opinion.blogspot.com/2011/08/iwarp-been-there-tried-it-and-walked.html

======
rhizome
Curiosity about an obviously made-up acronym is not enough to get me to visit
your blog.

